# West Michigan Delta Waterfowl Boat Raffle



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

These tickets are gonna go fast, so get yours while they're still available!!! 25% of the money raised for delta stays right here in Michigan to help our local birds. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Let me know if this is outta line and I'll remove it.

Thanks


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

If your checks don't have your phone number on them can you please included it. It'll be easier for us to contact you when you win.

This raffle is going over better than expected, so don't sit on your wallet until August!!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Waterfowl Habitat/Management "not for profits" can be posted in this forum.

as a matter of procedure though - Mods will not sticky unless asked to do so.


(but since you asked...)


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Branta,

Thanks for getting this on a sticky for me. Now...Can I interest you in a raffle ticket?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I bought the winner and a back up - just in case.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

We got plenty of tickets left and there are still a couple of winners left in the pile.

We really wanna give this boat away to some lucky soul. There is only 300 or *LESS* tickets. You won't find better odds at winning an $8,000 boat anywhere!!! Best of all...25% of the money raised stays right here in Michigan to be spent on programs for Michigan citizens and Michigan Birds. You can check out some of the projects we completed locally already at our website HERE

Save your pennies and get in on this deal while you still can.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I did not notice, but do you have to be present to win?


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

You *DO NOT* have to be present to win. You do have to come and pick up your boat when you win. If you win one of the shotguns and you are some distance away from Muskegon, we can ship the gun to a FFL dealer in your area. Check out the odds!!! this is a great chance to win a new duck boat for about the price of 4 boxes of steel shot.


----------



## Blazin Guns (Feb 22, 2008)

Actually, that boat retails for $8500.

My mail box has been getting a work out with checks coming in for tickets. so take Kingquacks advise and "Don't sit on your wallets" to long!!! 

Even if you have a duck boat or 2 or 3 or ................ What's another gunna hurt.

Plus, it's for hunting and you NEVER can have enough hunting stuff!!!


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Thats right, our local West Michigan Delta Waterfowl Chapter is giving away a brand new 648 War Eagle Camo duck rig in our 2008 Boat Raffle. This is your chance to get into an awesome rig for the cost of 4 boxes of shotgun shells. If thats not enough, we also have three great shotguns we are giving away. Best of all you will be supporting our sport by helping out a great organization which is helping ducks and promoting waterfowl hunting nationwide. For many years Delta has supported and protected the rights of hunters and waterfowl 
hunters in particular. Our Chapter is continuing the fight right here in West Michigan, check out the article on page 94 of the summer 2008 issue of Delta Waterfowls magazine. 

This is the Best Raffle deal you are going to see for a fully loaded Duck Rig. There are only *300* or *LESS tickets being sold.* When they are gone, they are gone!!! You cant beat those odds for a boat valued at over $8,000. 

OkHere are the details:

*Grand Prize:* BRAND NEW 648 WAR EAGLE 16FT. BOAT IN MAX-4 CAMO WITH 20HP 4 STROKE YAMAHA MOTOR AND TRAILER PROVIDED BY SPORT FISHERMAN CENTER, MUSKEGON, MICHIGAN.

*1ST PRIZE:* BROWNING GOLD SUPERLITE 12GA. SHOTGUN -DELTA WATERFOWL 2008 GUN OF THE YEAR

*2ND PRIZE:* VIPER 12GA SEMI AUTO SHOTGUN BY TRISTAR

*3RD PRIZE: *PARDNER 12GA. CAMO PUMP SHOTGUN BY H&R

RememberMuskegon isnt that far to drive when youre picking up the brand new boat you won!!! If you win one of the Shotguns we can make arrangements to have the gun shipped to a FFL dealer in your home area. We still have *LOTS* of tickets left, so let me know if you want in on this great deal. Tickets are $50, like I said thats about the cost of 4 boxes of shotgun shellsI hate to admit it, but Ive burned through 4 boxes of ammo in a weekend of hunting. I think most of us would agree that supporting waterfowl and our hunting heritage is worth 50 bucks. 

The drawing is being held October 1, 2008. There is still plenty of time to save your pennies and get in on this deal. If you would like more info please PM me or if youre ready to pull the trigger today, you can send a check or money order to the address below.

Send a check with your phone number to:

*DELTA WATERFOWL
920 BOB AVE
MUSKEGON, MI 49445*
(Make Checks Payable to Delta Waterfowl)

Thanks for your support,
Chris


----------



## JeffG (May 12, 2006)

Got my ticket in the mail today. Thanks. I may need to double up and get another, I sure could use that boat, shoot even the motor would be an upgrade!
Jeff


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

someone's holding onto mine still. haven't seen it yet.

probably want to get the proper spelling of my name for the title.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

The odds are still pretty good. Anybody else want to win "Branta's boat" Just send your check to the address above.


----------



## Blazin Guns (Feb 22, 2008)

Branta, don't know your actual name, but if sent your check you should be getting your ticket stub soon..... I've been a little slow on the return. Sorry.

Kevin


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

all set. thanks for checking in.

I got the winner right here.

(I'm the goof that had to have specific #'s. I'm superstitious that way!)


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Dropped my check in the mail this morning.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

But the clock is ticking


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Got my ticket, thanks!


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

For anybody else who wants in...We are under the two month mark and we still have tickets. Contact me, or send a check to the address listed if you want in.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Who's the lucky winners????


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

My cell phone number has changed. So can you just PM me and let me know where to pick up my winnings?
:lol::lol:


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

We sold 162 tickets for the raffle. Which meant the grand prize winner would've had to pay the difference of $650 to take the boat. He chose to take the $4,050 dollars in cash instead of the boat. Our committee made the decision to draw for the guns also, even though the winner took the 50/50 cash pay out.

So here are the winners...Drum roll please.

*Grand Prize Winner:*
Bill Norris of Muskegon, Michigan

*Browning Gold Shotgun Delta Waterfowl Gun of the year:*
Jim Novack of Grand Haven, Michigan

*Tri-Star Viper Shotgun:*
Steve Orange of Rockford, Michigan

*Pardner Camo Pump Shotgun:*
Jack Nash of Okeechobee, Florida

Once again thanks to all the folks that bought tickets for this raffle and congratulations to Bill, Jim, Steve, and Jack


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Congratulations to all the winners!!!!

Now I'm going to have to figure out how I'm going to get around this season, I was counting on that boat:lol:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

there seems to be a mistake on the winner.


     




:lol:
:lol:
:lol:


----------

